# The Social Distancing Open Thread



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Nailed it today. Not a soul to be seen. 

Photos from others?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How were they biting?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Steady. Was picky enough and limited out in 3 hours.

Ice near shore is starting to melt though.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

backcountry said:


> Steady. Was picky enough and limited out in 3 hours.
> 
> Ice near shore is starting to melt though.


+1


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Steady. Was picky enough and limited out in 3 hours.
> 
> Ice near shore is starting to melt though.


Well, then you forgot the after picture with the fish. Please do your part. Inspire others to social distance too. :grin:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

My closest fishing waters are near Monticello and Blanding now since NM is shut down for anything close by.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I went for a walk today. It was peaceful. I should have brought my rod.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My turn today.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

How was it?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Really good. Caught almost 50, including one koke. It snowed part of the day but was otherwise pleasant.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You seem to have the Berry figured out on the hard deck. I’ve never had great success there ice fishing. 

Well done!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Got up for a few hours with no one within a half mile of me. Quick action. Pressure cracks where really long which were a new experience for me. Ice was thicker than my skimmer is long.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm always curious why one bow will be bronze when all the others are chrome silver.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Social distancing while searching for groceries for now and groceries that will be obtained during the general turkey hunt.

I was also concerned that the fish on the Weber were feeling neglected. Happy to report that the rainbows, browns, and most importantly the whitefish are all weathering the pandemic well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oooo I think we have some whitefish fillets in the freezer. Got a Parmesan cheese recipe that is amazing when broiled up. Man now I know what I want for dinner. They are always so chunky, and tasty!

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Taking it a bit far?

https://www.ksl.com/article/46734556/17-cited-for-trespassing-on-wildlife-management-lands-dwr-says


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Did some more outdoor social distancing today. Sadly, a few others had the same idea :-| but at least they didn't get too close to my personal space.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Beautiful fish!

I need to find a new option in my county as I decided to drop ice fishing at Panguitch given the situation. 

For now working on the garden will have to do.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> For now working on the garden will have to do.


That was on the plan before my little getaway to the river, but it seems that pea seeds have suffered the same fate as toilet paper and hand sanitizer and the hoarders cleaned out all the local stores.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Panguitch lake 4-3-20


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

*Sweet Iceolation*

Iceolation treated us very well yesterday! My 4yr old got to help reel this chonky 24" momma up through the ice.

[forgive the blurry image here, but the ONLY clear pic with the kids makes it look like they were not impressed at all...which was NOT the case!]


























No holding the arms out on this gal.

And we sent her back down the hole to swim another day.


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

Nice catch! Bet your kids had fun


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Family and I went on a drive yesterday in our local mountains, and found evidence of someones really bad day during winter. (edit: Hey, it's outside! I haven't gotten out much lately..... )


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Come June and July when I am riding my ATV up in the hills I will always come across folks in trucks looking for their lost snowmobiles. They break down or get stuck somewhere that they can't get out and then ride home with a buddy, then they try and find them once the snow melts. 

I usually find 3 or 4 of them once I get into the deeper canyons where the rider went somewhere that they should never of gone in the first place. If they are lucky the bears or porcupines haven't destroyed them too much.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Stay safe out there my friends!


----------



## jimgrains51 (Apr 29, 2020)

This is actually the great thing about social distancing. Theres barely people outside. So if you dont want people around when youre fishing, I guess now would be the perfect time to fish. I personally prefer fishing without anyone around.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Spent Friday at Garden of the Gods for a little family outdoor distancing.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Haven't been there in years but I've climbed that wall. 

Tomorrow will be my first fish outting in almost 2 months. Hoping Panguitch is quiet midweek as my common launching spot can be a bit busy. That said I should try some new spots as it was helpful this winter.


----------

